# Prelaq Nova PLX vs Rhein Zinc



## decodiva (8 Oct 2010)

Hi,
we are self builders and were thinking to put in a zinc roof but proving a bit more expensive than i had hoped so we are looking at Prelaq Nova PLX instead.
does anyone have an idea as to the cost difference between these products.
we are building a timber frame house n am also concerned will we be able to get house insurance in the future.
anyone with experience of either -replies & advice would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## roof67 (29 Dec 2010)

*prelaq nova vs zinc costs*

Hi,

Im probabley a bit late answering your question,but prelaq nova is normally
going to be about 20% cheaper than zinc.the prelaq nova looks identical to zinc and is installaed using the same traditional standing seam method.


----------

